# Brussels question



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know any good stores in Brussels for shoes?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

No one? Anyone know any good stores in general then?


----------



## LiliaMckenzie (Jan 18, 2012)

Be sure to visit confectioneries once you are in Brussels - they produce delicious chocolate that is a must to try. And once chocolate is bought, go shopping for special beer that is called lambic - even if you don't like beer, you'll like this one - natural fruit juice added when there is less alcohol. As for shoes, I'm not sure, I just know you can buy good ones in Paris.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Tank you! Will make sure to try those


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I always see an advertisement in The New York Times for Belgian Shoes. I'm not sure, however, if they are actually from Belgium.

I haven't been to Brussels in six years, but the last time I went, I fond a lovely shop in an old arcade near the tourist part of town. It sold shirts, neckties and waistcoats. I cannot for the life of me remember the name, though it was an English name.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Seem to have come here one day when almost everything is closed, and one day when there is a general strike 

Oh well...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Seem to have come here one day when almost everything is closed, and one day when there is a general strike
> 
> Oh well...


So you didn't have any luck finding shops? I also recall there was an English-style country clothing shop near the city hall in Brussels in the tourist part of town. It's been so long since I have been there though that the names are all lost on me.


----------

